# "Time Power" كتاب شيق عن إدارة الوقت



## م. زيد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم،
إخواني وأخواتي.. أرجو أن ينال الكتاب التالي إعجابكم. عنوان الكتاب:-

Time Power A Proven System for Getting More Done in Less Time​
يتحدث الكتاب عن إدارة الوقت، حقيقة لقد قرأت مقالات وكتب سابقة عن مثل هذا الموضوع، ولكن هذا الكتاب يتميز بالدقة والاحتراف في عرض المادة العلمية. أرجو أن تستفيدوا منه، وتدعو لي بأن أستفيد أيضاً منه لأن مشكلتي هي في إدارة الوقت:80: 

(بالمناسبة إن كان الكتاب منشور سابقاً في المنتدى فأرجو إعلامي.. أنا بحثت ولم أجد هذا الكتاب، فإن كان منشور سابقاً فأرجو إعلامي فيما أخطأت في بحثي)​​


----------



## م. زيد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رابط الكتاب*

معذرة نسيت إرفاق رابط الكتاب، فقد رفع أذان المغرب أثناء ما كنت أضيف هذه المشاركة 

Time Power A Proven System for Getting More Done in Less Time (2007).pdf​


----------



## alsoory (22 سبتمبر 2007)

thanks eng. Ziad


----------



## الزعيم2000 (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الكتاب القيم


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (23 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير .. م. زيد

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## nofal (24 سبتمبر 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## wa319747 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

طبعاً لو كان عربي سيكون احسن


----------



## محمد البوسيفي (25 سبتمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز 
اني احبك في الله
اتمنى لك ولي وجميع من في هدا الملتقي 
كل التوفيق


----------



## magda (25 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## albiladi (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كتاب مفيد , ولكن هل توجد كتب عربية في هذا المجال


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكرا يا باشا تسلم ايدك


----------



## م.لمى (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب وفرت علينا دورة تدريبية في هذا المجال.


----------



## ASHAB (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك....


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرااا جزيلا عزيزي...:ووللجميع كل التحية وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## ايلي توما (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*عزام*

شكرا اخي عزام على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
انا بانتظار مشركات رائعة اخرى


----------



## عيسى محمد سمحه (17 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود


----------



## Alshahin (26 أكتوبر 2007)

download ongoing
Thanks dear 
:77:


----------



## مهم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## abdulla_alazzawi (7 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف الف خير ومشكور:75:


----------



## abood77 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الكريم يعطيك العافية
و شكراً جزيلاً لك
و بارك الله فيك


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب وفرت علينا دورة تدريبية في هذا المجال.


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## فادي الخطيب (19 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دينا حامد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

افتنا كثيرا افادك الله


----------



## هشام محمد حسن (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng_hazem123 (1 يناير 2008)

تسلم يا هندسة
الف الف الف شكر


----------



## koko mata (4 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك....


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (4 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا .. مهندس زيد

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_houssam (7 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله بك أخي ونتمنى أن نستفيد حقاً من هذا الملف في تنظيم اوقاتنا بما يرضى الله تعالى


----------



## محمد شبيرو (10 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ندى محمد الحياني (14 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (19 يناير 2008)

شكرا" على الكتاب الجميل


----------



## alali_abd (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سلطان111 (19 يناير 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (20 يناير 2008)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## ابويونس (23 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررالغالي


----------



## م محمد كرم (28 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SoCAD (2 مارس 2008)

بوركت أخي م / زيد


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (3 مارس 2008)

نرجوا من الله ان تحصل الفائدة لي ولكل الاعضاء من هذا الكتاب

وللأخت صاحبة الموضوع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن باوزير (4 أبريل 2008)

وفقك الله لما تحب


----------



## م. أحمد الشمري (5 أبريل 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً م. زيد وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## Jamal (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا تم التحميل


----------



## الفارسة سمسمة (28 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع


----------



## ابو تهانى (30 أبريل 2008)

لك كل التقدير


----------



## الحاتم (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحاتم (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قلم معماري (3 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا جزيلا*

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل
فعلا كتاب رائع واسلوبه سهل وممتع لاني فعلا عندي مشكلة مع تنظيم الوقت وابحث عن مقالات وابحاث وقرات في هذا المجال كثرا وللاسف لم انجذب لشيء من هذه المقالات،ولكم اعجبني طريقة تناول هذا الكتاب لموضوع ادارة الوقت
الله يوفققك


----------



## الزعيم2000 (3 يونيو 2008)

هذا الكتاب بالفعل و الله من أروع ما قرأت و أقرأ حتى الآن عن إدارة الوقت و الحياة


----------



## ملتزم (24 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس زيد


----------



## ميكانييكا (28 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmohamad (29 يونيو 2008)

كتاب قيم ورائع


----------



## ابونهى (2 يوليو 2008)

الله يوفقك ويحقق لك مافي نفسك ويعينك على ادارة وقتك


----------



## searcherj (6 يوليو 2008)

10X a lot for your effort


----------



## جسر الأمل (6 يوليو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصطفى الحاوي (22 يوليو 2008)

thx kteeer nice, i'll start reading from now inshalla


----------



## الأسيف محمد (24 يوليو 2008)

اشكرك اخي الف شكر لك


----------



## ياسر العبد (20 أغسطس 2008)

كتاب رائع شكرا لك


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kanan (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر لك


----------



## سـSaLeMـالم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

لا يسعني إلا أن أوجه لك الشكر الجزيل 
فشكراً جزيلاً لك 

دمت بخير


----------



## Engr (1 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ومشكورين على الفائدة

تحياتى لكم،،
Engr


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (8 فبراير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## mustafasas (9 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك ونفعنا الله واياك به


----------



## السيف الاخضر (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي على الكتاب 
وتقبّل الله


----------



## Safwan Haddad (10 فبراير 2009)

:75:شكرا لك م زيد على هذا الكتاب القيم وأتفق معك في وصفه .
فهو من أفضل ما قرأت في هذا الموضوع.​


----------



## alqam (3 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياخي الكريم


----------



## ابونور سمور (8 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم على الكتاب والوقت


----------



## laive (23 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ... بس ما في كتب معربة منها أخي


----------



## bryar (25 مارس 2009)

شكرا لهذا الكتاب المفيد مع التقدير


----------



## ابن العميد (28 مارس 2009)

jazak allahu khairan wa barak feek


----------



## م.محمدالسالم (30 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## Eng. B.D (5 أبريل 2009)

الف شكررررر يا هندسة


----------



## ahbatrek (9 أبريل 2009)

لقد راجعت محتويات الكتاب و هو يحتوى بحق على كم كبير من العملومات المفيدة

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير


----------



## Ahm157 (9 أبريل 2009)

Thank you for useful book


----------



## د إبراهيم مهدي (14 مايو 2009)

thank you for ypur kind effort


----------



## المهندس احمد رزج (25 مايو 2009)

شكر جزيلا اخي على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله خير الجزء


----------



## Anas961 (26 مايو 2009)

Nice article , thanks Hope to receive more good ones


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير مشكوووور


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الفائدة..........


----------



## engahmedezz (27 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## حيدر العارف (12 يونيو 2009)

باركك الله ايها الاخ العزيز


----------



## جمال السيد (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعنا وإياك بما فيه


----------



## نعم للرقي (13 يونيو 2009)

الله يثيبك ويعطيك العافية .


----------



## أبو فاطمة (19 يونيو 2009)

*شكراً لناشر الموضوع، ولكن!!*

شكراً جزيلاً لناشر الموضوع ، ولكن ماذا قدم كل من قام بتحميل الكتاب؟
نريد أن نقرأ بعض الردود القيمة التي تساوي قيمة الكتاب.


----------



## بلبل العراق (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله عزوجل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ونشكرك عليه


----------



## ابو المقداد الليبى (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب


----------



## صهيب علي (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور ........................................ .....مشكور 
مشكور... ......مشكور.....................مشكور... ......مشكو ر 
مشكور.............مشكور............ ..مشكور............... مشكور 
مشكور........................مشكور ............................مشكور 
مشكور... ........................................ .......... .....مشكور 
مشكور. ........................................ .......... ...مشكور 
مشكور.............................. ..... .. ......... مشكور 
مشكور.............................. ..... ....مشكور 
مشكور................ ................مشكور 
مشكور............. ..........مشكور 
مشكور.......... .......مشكور 
مشكور.....مشكور 
مشكو رمشكور 
مشكور


----------



## هشام عمرعامر (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك الفارس


----------



## heshambalig (10 يناير 2010)

طبعاً لو كان مترجم سيكون احسن


----------



## جمال السيد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## eng_sabri09 (12 يناير 2010)

ربنا يجعلو في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## RH-2009 (12 يناير 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على ما قدمت من كتاب قيم ورائع


----------



## المغربى (26 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## al zamil (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## gusrus (30 أبريل 2010)

Syukron Katsir...ya akhi..


----------



## طارق خيال (28 مايو 2010)

:28: :6: Thank you​


----------



## ابويابس (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك على الكتاب القيم*


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## arch_hamada (29 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله ان ينفع بك ..


----------



## محمد السواكنى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير عن الكتاب القيم فى ادارة الوقت


----------



## م_هبه (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الناصر (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً مهندس زيد , ربنا يكرمك


----------



## ايمن حسين (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## deyaa55 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim rabeia (6 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على الكتاب اخى*

من المهم معرفة قيمة الوقت وصح من قال الوقت من ذهب:28::28::84:


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (7 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## impire (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 يناير 2011)

albiladi قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كتاب مفيد , ولكن هل توجد كتب عربية في هذا المجال


 
إدارة الوقت ! Time Management


----------



## safa aldin (14 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abo-_-aljod (20 يناير 2011)

*الله يعطيك العافية أستاذي الفاضل*
وأنا أيضا أعاني من هذه المشلكة
وقرأة كتاب عن إدارة الوقت و استفدت منه
واتمنى قراءة هذا الكتاب و الإستفادة أيضا شكرا لك


----------



## memo star (23 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م_هبه (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (23 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مممح (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الجميل و جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 فبراير 2011)

gooooooooood booooooooooooooook


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (27 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## hhmdan (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## e.raheel (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## قلب الأحبة (31 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا أكبر مشاكلي عدم قدرتي على المحافظة

أو تنظيم وقتي للأسف الشديد

إن شاء الله الكتاب ده يفيدني في أي شئ : ) 

جزاك الله كل خير م. زيد على الكتاب 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

*​


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (23 يوليو 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على هذا الكتاب الرائع ..بالتوفيق


----------



## mezohazoma (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks..


----------



## محمد السواكنى (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## Gazder (18 يوليو 2012)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## yafsadi (18 يوليو 2012)

ااهم شي ادارة الوقت التي يفترض على البشر قاطبة ان تكون ادارة الوقت هي البند الرئيسي


----------



## محمد السواكنى (20 يوليو 2012)

الف مليون شكر على الكتاب القيم


----------



## amr habib (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## rami85 (20 يوليو 2012)

شكرا​


----------



## ahmedhamid (30 سبتمبر 2013)

thanx alooooooooooot


----------



## المغيربي (23 ديسمبر 2013)

جزالك الله خير وزادك علما ومعرفة


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (22 فبراير 2014)

احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا ان شاءالله


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (29 مارس 2014)

شكراااااااااا ممتاز


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (30 مارس 2014)

thanksssssss


----------



## arch_hamada (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## nasserbalkhi (27 أبريل 2014)

هذا رابط محاضرة في إدارة التحكم بالمشروع تشرح علاقة التخطيط مع التكاليف و الميزانية و كيفية اعداد ملفات تحكم و قيادة مشروع المقاولات و اتخاذ القرارات من اعداد م ناصر البلخي في المملكة العربية السعودية
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63suDuy6erw


----------

